# Sentra shift knob



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

So on my 2.0 I was driving to work and the front half of the plastic on my shift knob broke off. I probably could super-glue it back on, but it would have a nice crack in the middle of it. I was wondering if anyone knew what size thread the shifter is, and where I could possibly get a shift knob that would fit. I have tried the "universal" knobs on my 05 Sentra, I really didn't like the way it fit on there. The set screws always came loose and the knob always fell off. So, any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Try checking out the dealer its most likely under warranty


----------

